# Création automatique d'une imprimante a partir d'un scripts



## asumasenseii (9 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais mètre en place un scripts a partir de automator si c'est possible qui crée une imprimante avec les configuration que je souhaite par exemple a partir d'une imprimante qui est déjà crée savez-vous si cela est possible svp?


----------



## zeltron54 (9 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Pas besoin de script, tu enregistres tes réglages sous le nom qui te convient, et lors de l'impression tu appelles ce réglages...
voir : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/mac-help/mchl09087a64/mac


----------

